# Stupid suspension question....



## Harmon33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, I realize this is a dumb question, but here goes... I have a 2001 A6 Avant, and I just want to lower the front end a little, as cheap as possible. 
A friend of mine has some same year S4 stock springs I could get, but will they work/fit in my A6 Avant and will they actually be lower? 
Sorry for my ignorance, I'm a noob, let me know what you think. If this won't work, what are my best/cheapest options for just lowering the front. (And I don't think cutting my current stock springs is a great idea, so that option is out.) 
Thanks!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ok first it depends what motor you have in your A6, and also depends whether your A6 is a sport or not. You can tell if it's a sport if it has red shocks (assuming they haven't been swapped before). 

If its a V6 sport then the S4 springs probably won't make a lot of difference. If its not a sport then they will probably lower it an inch or so. 

You can't cut the springs because they are pigtailed on each end. 

What you can do is swap spring platforms though. The sport shocks sit about 1" lower than the stock ones due to the spring platform mount being in a different place. If you put the standard platforms on sport shocks with the sports rubber bit on them you end another 1" lower than sport. I've just done it on mine and it has quite a nice rake to it now  

The S4 rears won't fit but I guess you aren't bothered about them anyway.


----------

